# Linklin Park Zoo



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Went to Chicago last weekend to see the Shedd Aquarium. I'll post some pics of it too but to my supprise the zoo had a better Malawi tank by FAR. Check it out! These aren't the best pictures  but I tried!



















It must be over 2000 gallons!


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, thatâ€™s an awesome display! That must be relatively new because when I was there in April of last year this was all they had (at the time the Milwaukee zoo had a better cichlid display):


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Cich of it all said:


> Wow, thatâ€™s an awesome display! That must be relatively new because when I was there in April of last year this was all they had (at the time the Milwaukee zoo had a better cichlid display):


His picture is of the zoo display, not the Shedd Aquarium, like yours.

Cool picture! I'll have to check that zoo out sometime.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh yeah, guess I should have read a bit more carefully.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, sorry. I was quite amazed that the zoo had a better one than shedd. But shedd had all 3 lakes.


----------



## Kramerpit (Jun 23, 2008)

do most zoos have tanks like that?

Those are both nice.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm going to check around here and see if any zoo's have them near me. I'd love to visit some more!


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

The Malawi tank at the Milwaukee zoo, although not as nicely done as the Lincoln Zoo one appears to be, looks bigger yet. If I remember right its about 12 feet long, 8 feet tall and 4 feet deep.


----------



## notmyspace (Oct 12, 2006)

wish NC aquarium has some cool malawi or tank tanks...but they are more like lame ass stingray and sharks and corals


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

cool pics! *** been meaning to go to the Washington DC Zoo since I havent been since 1998


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

F8LBITEva said:


> cool pics! I've been meaning to go to the Washington DC Zoo since I havent been since 1998


me too! lol

how is National aquarium in DC like compared to Baltimore one?


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

The Oklahoma City Zoo used to have an awesome Malawi display, but it seems something happened to it last winter because when I went this spring it was nearly empty with only about 20 juvies in there.. Definately not as nice as as the Chicago Zoo display anymore..


----------

